# Motive on ABC uses original Canadian air dates



## scandia101

Motive begins on May 20th and is now in the guide, but it's using the original Canadian OAD's so you'll need to set your SP or ARWL to record repeats


----------



## justen_m

scandia101 said:


> Motive begins on May 20th and is now in the guide, but it's using the original Canadian OAD's so you'll need to set your SP or ARWL to record repeats


Is this show worth the bother? I do that for Merlin, but really wish I hadn't, because it sucks this year.


----------



## scandia101

justen_m said:


> Is this show worth the bother? I do that for Merlin, but really wish I hadn't, because it sucks this year.


I'm sorry that you find it such a bother to set up a SP or to change a SP setting. Perhaps you could convince 'the powers that be' to limit the SP Alerts forum to only programs that are worth it.


----------



## justen_m

Whoa!?! Chill dude. What did I do to piss in your cheerios?


----------



## sieglinde

You made the mistake of asking a question to a grump.


----------



## MPSAN

Motive is in my season pass but I still have none recording. Is it on Thursdays? I do not see it in any search for Portland, OR listings.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

It's probably preempted for the NBA finals airing on ABC. The same is true for Rookie Blue which doesn't come back until I think June 26.


----------



## MPSAN

WhiskeyTango said:


> It's probably preempted for the NBA finals airing on ABC. The same is true for Rookie Blue which doesn't come back until I think June 26.


OK, so far it is not even on my To Do list. I guess I will have to just see what happens.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

MPSAN said:


> OK, so far it is not even on my To Do list. I guess I will have to just see what happens.


Three episodes have aired so far, the last being May 30. It will be back on either the 20th or 27th, depending how long the playoffs go.


----------



## shiffrin

WhiskeyTango said:


> Three episodes have aired so far, the last being May 30. It will be back on either the 20th or 27th, depending how long the playoffs go.


According to their Wikipedia page, it will start again on June 27.


----------



## MPSAN

Well, I have missed them all so far. I will see if my to do list gets it. I do have first run only selected.


----------



## lpwcomp

MPSAN said:


> Well, I have missed them all so far. I will see if my to do list gets it. I do have first run only selected.


Either you failed to read the first post in this thread (and the thread title) or you did not understand it. An FRO SP will not pick up episodes of this series, which is why the thread was created in the first place.


----------



## MPSAN

lpwcomp said:


> Either you failed to read the first post in this thread (and the thread title) or you did not understand it. An FRO SP will not pick up episodes of this series, which is why the thread was created in the first place.


I saw it, but thought it was fixed by now and was surprised that I still had no new shows in my to do list. I do not suppose that changing it to include reruns at this stage will help.


----------



## lpwcomp

MPSAN said:


> I saw it, but thought it was fixed by now and was surprised that I still had no new shows in my to do list. I do not suppose that changing it to include reruns at this stage will help.


Then as I indicated with the second option, you didn't understand it. What did you think would be "fixed"? The Original Air Date(OAD) is just that, the _*Original*_ Air Date, not the Original _*U.S.*_ Air Date. You should have taken the suggestion in the initial post to heart and modified your SP accordingly, rather than ignoring it and thinking that the "problem" would be "fixed".


----------



## sieglinde

And Motive may not be showing up yet as it is not showing again until after the NBA finals


----------



## WhiskeyTango

sieglinde said:


> And Motive may not be showing up yet as it is not showing again until after the NBA finals


As I said 3 days ago.


----------



## MPSAN

Thanks all, but it is only tv and I guess I have missed at least 3 shows already. Is this show worth getting? ie: change to get reruns?

Also, the reason I did not modify my SP was that I already missed the first 3 shows and thought that the "NEW" ABC sched would have all of this fixed.


----------



## lpwcomp

MPSAN said:


> Thanks all, but it is only tv and I guess I have missed at least 3 shows already. Is this show worth getting? ie: change to get reruns?
> 
> Also, the reason I did not modify my SP was that I already missed the first 3 shows and thought that the "NEW" ABC sched would have all of this fixed.


ABC has only shown 3 episodes. They appear to be available on Hulu Plus and Amazon. It won't be on again until at least the 20th of June. If the NBA finals goes 7 games, it won't return until the 27th.

If you want your TiVo to record subsequent episodes, CHANGE YOUR SEASON PASS! An FRO SP will _*never*_ record any of the first season episodes since they have already been shown in Canada. If the ratings are good enough, maybe ABC will decide to air the second season episodes soon enough after they air in Canada so that they qualify as new to the scheduler, but that is not until next year.


----------



## MPSAN

lpwcomp said:


> ABC has only shown 3 episodes. They appear to be available on Hulu Plus and Amazon. It won't be on again until at least the 20th of June. If the NBA finals goes 7 games, it won't return until the 27th.
> 
> If you want your TiVo to record subsequent episodes, CHANGE YOUR SEASON PASS! An FRO SP will _*never*_ record any of the first season episodes since they have already been shown in Canada. If the ratings are good enough, maybe ABC will decide to air the second season episodes soon enough after they air in Canada so that they qualify as new to the scheduler, but that is not until next year.


OK, I will change the SP. Does it matter if we missed the first 3 shows? I mean do we need anything from them so we understand the next shows?


----------



## lpwcomp

MPSAN said:


> OK, I will change the SP. Does it matter if we missed the first 3 shows? I mean do we need anything from them so we understand the next shows?


Probably not, but I've only seen the first episode.


----------



## MPSAN

lpwcomp said:


> Probably not, but I've only seen the first episode.


So, this makes me think the show was not that good.


----------



## lpwcomp

MPSAN said:


> So, this makes me think the show was not that good.


Don't take that as an indicator of its quality. I am just _*way*_ behind in my viewing. As a matter of fact, the only reason I've seen even the first episode is that I made a special effort to do so. It was OK. Worth checking out and making your own decision. You could acquire the 3* episodes by, uh, "magical" means, if you want to see them before the series starts showing on ABC again.

*Actually, you could acquire the entire first season if you wanted.


----------



## astrohip

MPSAN said:


> Thanks all, but it is only tv ...


Heretic. Bite your tongue. Take it back.


----------



## MPSAN

astrohip said:


> Heretic. Bite your tongue. Take it back.


OK, DEL "it is only tv"

We do not watch T&V on a computer so not sure how to get the previous shows with my XL4.


----------



## lpwcomp

MPSAN said:


> We do not watch T&V on a computer so not sure how to get the previous shows with my XL4.


Can't really discuss how to get them to your computer. Getting them from the computer to the TiVo can be discussed. Or you could always use your free week of Hulu Plus, but the TiVo servers are down so even that is not possible at the moment.


----------



## sieglinde

I would not be surprised if the 3 eps aren't being repeated on TV.


----------



## shiffrin

Motive showed up on my to do list this morning for a June 27 airing of episode 4.


----------



## MPSAN

shiffrin said:


> Motive showed up on my to do list this morning for a June 27 airing of episode 4.


Yes, I just looked and mine did too. I did modify the SP, so do not know if it would have found it if I kept it as First Run Only.


----------



## lpwcomp

MPSAN said:


> Yes, I just looked and mine did too. I did modify the SP, so do not know if it would have found it if I kept it as First Run Only.


*sigh* I give up.


----------



## MPSAN

lpwcomp said:


> *sigh* I give up.


NO! I know what you said. I just wonder if ABC will ever fix it.


----------



## lpwcomp

MPSAN said:


> NO! I know what you said. I just wonder if ABC will ever fix it.


The problem is, you don't really understand what I said. However, I will try one last time with a fuller explanation end examples.

The Original Air Date, which is what the scheduler uses to determine if the episode meets the criteria for an FRO SP, is the date it first aired - _*anywhere*_. This situation has existed for a long time on channels like SYFY and BBCA that show numerous series that air first in Canada or the UK. It's just that it is very unusual for one of the broadcast networks to air a series that aired elsewhere first.

This does not mean that an FRO SP will never pick up episodes of a series that initially airs elsewhere first. It's just that the U.S. airing must be soon enough that the OAD still qualifies.

As an example, "Lost Girl" used to air on SYFY months after it initially aired in Canada so that you had to set your SP to record reruns. With the most recent season, episodes aired on SYFY a week after they aired in Canada. Therefore, I was able to change my SP to FRO.

The same was true for "Dr. Who" on BBCA, except in that case the episodes actually started airing the same day.

In point of fact, I doubt that there is anything that ABC could do about it even if they wanted to. TiVo gets their data from TMS. See here for the zap2it "Motive" episode guide. Notice the first aired date. zap2it gets their data from the same place as TiVo, which makes sense as TMS _*owns*_ zap2it.

I think part of the problem is that there are at least 3 different visible indicators plus the OAD that can lead to natural confusion: The "NEW" indicator in the TiVo guide, the "NEW" indicator in zap2it, and the "R" flag in the info.

The "NEW" flag in the TiVo guide is set if the OAD is the same day as the guide entry.

Both the "NEW" flag in zap2it and the "R" in the info seem to be based on the same thing, i.e. if this is the first _*U.S.*_ showing. One of the reasons that the TiVo scheduler can't use this field to decide whether or not to schedule it is so that it can record a subsequent showing of an episode when it fails to record the initial showing(the only one w/o the "R") for some reason - conflict, system down, newly created SP, etc. IOW, the TiVo scheduler ignores the presence or absence of the "R".

If you wish to continue this discussion, feel free to open a new thread in the proper sub-forum. This is really not the proper place for it. However, be forewarned that a lot of us having been dealing with it for years and there's really not much left of that equine corpse.


----------



## MPSAN

lpwcomp said:


> If you wish to continue this discussion, feel free to open a new thread in the proper sub-forum. This is really not the proper place for it. However, be forewarned that a lot of us having been dealing with it for years and there's really not much left of that equine corpse.


OK, thank you again and I believe I am OK now. I had thought that they only looked at the R in the guide.


----------



## sieglinde

I doubt it. I have a few other shows I had to treat the same way such as Merlin.


----------

